# Need names of scary characters for haunted school



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I'm going to do a haunted school display this year. One of the main scenes will be a classroom with the teacher being a 3-axis skull and the principal will be one also (uh, I hope!) The teacher needs some students. I was thinking of having a row of chairs with their names on them like tombstones: Jason, Freddy, Michael, but I need some girl names that the kids would know. But who? Carrie? I just can't come up with any (I don't really watch horror movies any more...chicken!) And then I want to have their weapon of choice or some other signature item they are known for to be in a back pack or on the ground by their chair. I want to have 5-7 creepy kids. 

My ideas so far for this plan are the classroom scene with the skull teacher singing the hearse song; the principal will have kids in detention (spider victims in web, gibbet, stocks); I think I'm going to be a zombie lunch lady, so my porch will probably have the butcher shop scene setter, etc., might have a school nurse in a witch potion scene, the cemetery will be the playground. The elementary school by my house has "Hills" in the name, so I was just going to call it Haunted Hills School, unless you can think of something more creative. I want to keep the "Hills" part, though.

Any suggestions for character names or scenes would be appreciated.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Just look up famous females in horror, Elvira, Vampira, Opra, Mortisha...


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

What about Molly from (the haunting of molly hartley and Tabitha (bewitched)?


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

by the way your haunted school seem's like a fun idea. I would have never thought to do that.


----------



## halloweenbarb (Jun 9, 2008)

what about the 'ring girl"? isn t her name Samara. Oh ya what about" Donna the dead "Dawna"


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

One girl who can't be left out is Regan.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Thanks for the name ideas. Halloweenbarb, I totally forgot about Samara! Of course, I didn't see the movie but I know the TOTs will know of her. I think I'll use her name as one of the girls, and then the only other really familiar one I can think of is Carrie. I do have a Donna the Dead groundbreaker prop so that's a maybe.

OK, what about the school name. Its gotta have "Hills" in it. Haunted Hills School? Horror Hills School?

Any scene suggestions?


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Maleficent, I must have been typing when you posted. I forgot about Regan! I gotta use that one also.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

I do cringe a little as a say this but kids will also know the girls from Twilight such as Bella, Victoria, Rosalie, Alice and Jane...ouch that hurt a little saying that.

If it were me I would go with names I love myself even if they dont know it. I love like Katrina Van Tassel from Sleepy Hollow she was not a maniac killer but I would smile at that name knowing what it was reference to.


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

Esther (The Orphan) - she likes hammers; Lillith (Supernatural); Christine (the car); Ripley (Alien). Another good boy name would be Chucky. Your idea sounds great!


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

How about Sam from Trick R Treat?


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

I love this idea!

Don't forget the _Buffy_ crew, or the girls with tree names from the original _Wicker Man_: Rowan (and her mother Meg) Morrison, Willow, Oak etc.


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

Alice (resident evil) 
Judith (Myers) 
Ruby (supernatural)
Carol Ann (poltergiest)


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

forlorn hills (elementary,middle or high) school

Dead hills

haunted hills
screamin hills
the haunted school on horror hill or of horror hills

haunted hills academy


----------



## tekcor1 (Oct 19, 2006)

Maybe naming the school the same name as the real elementary school nearby would hit closer to home for the tots and scare them more.


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)

Vampira......Lizzie Borden......Lucretia Borgia.....Elvira.....Typhoid Mary......
Angilique (Dark Shadows)......Witch Hazel......Draculina


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Thank you all for the great ideas! Wow, so many names to consider. And thanks for the suggestions for the school name.

Halloween Goblin: I just have to comment on your bringing up Angelique from Dark Shadows. I watched that show all the time and daydreamed about Angelique. I loved the name and I think I wanted to be her!


----------



## kevokevo9 (Jan 27, 2010)

ok im a lil disappointed in you haunters lol,, the obvious is lizzy borden. what a great idea the school is. good luck. oops sorry goblin i didnt notice u said that my apologies., what about bloody mary?


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

What about working in the good ol' Sanderson sisters from Hocus Pocus? That might be fun... I never get tired of watching that movie


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Thanks for all the additional names. Now I could have an actual over-sized class, just like in the real school system! LOL!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hills of hocus pocus learning elementary school, and then you could have names from the movie for boys and girls. kids know and love this movie-max, sarah, winnie, binx, emily, elija, mary. and you could have a child who has had the life sucked out of them in a corner all slumped over wearing a dunce cap. and you could have the teacher singing-come little children. i love your ideas you posted. sounds like a fun haunt whatever you do. hope you post pictures.


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

What a great idea! I love it! Please make sure you take lots of pictures, this might be something I want to do next year. I never would have thought of it if you wouldn't have mentioned it! Good luck!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

what about little Elizabeth Bathory the blood countess. How about Pugsly and Wendesday ADDAMS.


----------



## Iffy49 (Feb 2, 2009)

What about Coraline? With buttons for eyes?


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Munsters - Lily, Herman, Eddie, Marilyn
Addams - Morticia, Gomez, Wednesday, Fester, Pugsley
Sanderson - Winifred, Sarah, Mary, Thackery, Emily
Frankenstein - Victor, Igor, Elizabeth, Mary Shelley
Dracula - Bram, Mina, Lucy, John
Mummy - You could use some of these, but the names might not stand out like the newer horror flicks. Imhotep, Helen, Frank... 

Names from any movies or popular stories will probably be recognized.


----------

